# ureteral stent



## prabha (Apr 16, 2009)

Can we code the following procedure with 
    50393
    50394
    74480-26  &
    74425-26

       RIGHT ANTEGRADE NEPHROSTOGRAM
       RIGHT NEPHRO-URETERAL STENT

       The previously placed right nephrostomy catheter was prepped and
       draped in a sterile fashion.  Via the catheter,  contrast was
       injected and right antegrade nephrostogram was performed.  The
       catheter was exchanged over a guidewire for a 7-French vascular
       sheath.  Contrast examination of the right ureter was performed.
       Via the sheath,  a 5-French Bernstein catheter was manipulated
       across a stricture of the right ureter just proximal to the
       previously identified right distal ureteral stone.  A guidewire
       was placed in the bladder and a 8-French 26-cm nephro-ureteral
       stent was placed.

       There were no immediate complications.

       Findings:
       Antegrade nephrostogram demonstrates a nondilated collecting
       system.  There is mild right hydroureter to the level of the
       distal right ureter.  A 3-cm long severe stenosis of the right
       ureter is present just proximal to a level 1.5 cm long distal
       right ureteral stone.  Contrast fills a mildly small capacity
       bladder with evidence of BPH.

       The etiology of the above stricture is uncertain and could
       represent inflammatory change.  The possibility of neoplasm cannot
       be excluded.

       The distal ureter and ureteral stone were crossed and a 8-French
       26-cm long nephroureteral catheter was placed.  The distal loop of
       the catheter is in the bladder.  The proximal loop is in the right
       renal pelvis.       

       IMPRESSION:      

       The right ureter was crossed and a guidewire was passed into the
       bladder.  An 8-French, 26-cm long nephro-ureteral stent was
       placed.  The patient will leave the stent to gravity drainage for
       24 hours and then the stent will be capped.


----------



## MLS2 (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with your codes.


----------

